# Hong Kong girl dies after ketamine snorting contest



## Bomboclat

*Hong Kong girl dies after ketamine snorting contest*

http://news.asiantown.net/read/11819.html
(news article and video link)

Vid

The video shows a girl’s last moments alive as she snorts a large line of ketamine at a party in mainland China. The girl, from Hong Kong, later collapsed and later died in hospital. This disturbing footage highlights the increasing use of ketamine in Hong Kong and mainland China.

Ketamine is a drug frequently used in human and veterinary medicine. It's availability for legal use has increased its popularity as a recreational drug and criminal gangs often raid veterinary practices and hospitals in order to acquire large quantities of the drug which can later be sold on the illegal market. China has five factories licensed to manufacture ketamine and this is the source of the majority of ketamine that is sold for recreational use in Hong Kong.

The border between mainland China and Hong Kong is one of the most highly trafficked in the world. Recently relaxed border controls have meant that cities liken Shenzen on the Chinese side of the border have seen an increase in young people from Hong Kong coming to have a good time. This goes hand in hand with drug trafficking as young people take advantage of low prices for drugs such as ketamine in China. Shenzen Customs has seen an increase in the number of young suspects involved in cross-border drug use and trafficking since the start of this year.The low prices have made ketamine more appealing to young people as  gram of cocaine can be ten times more expensive than a gram of ketamine.

The ketamine problem in Hong Kong has been causing concern as Police have arrested children as young as 13 for Drug Offences according to the Commissioner for Narcotics Sally Wong. But ketamine use is not only confined to youth culture and it is reported to be the second-most popular drug among all age groups in Hong Kong.


----------



## Bomboclat

its pretty crazy 

just the leftovers would probably be enough to get me into a nice hole.


----------



## nuke

That must be at least 10 grams of ketamine.  Geez.  I can't even move after a eighth of a gram intranasal.


----------



## theotherside

:Ketamine snorting contest? Now I have heard everything. Next thing will be a 2c-e snorting contest


----------



## I<3 tabs

She should've mailed me the leftovers


----------



## RedLeader

That video gave me the chills.  Poor girl - she probably had no clue about K


----------



## monstanoodle

Fuck... Large line isn't doing that amount justice. That was... fucking huge.
Poor lass..


----------



## nuke

theotherside26 said:


> :Ketamine snorting contest? Now I have heard everything. Next thing will be a 2c-e snorting contest



When I was younger me and my friend would do ketamine "races" where we'd make big lines of maybe 15-ish cm and then snort some, wait two minutes, snort some more, and the person who was coherent enough to snort the most at the end "won", not that any of us really remembered who won or lost.  It was usually cut K though.


----------



## Syd_Barret

How the hell shes even able to stand after doing that is BEYOND me!
My first time doing Ketamine, I railed like 200mgs, and I was floored in like 1.5 minutes.


----------



## monstanoodle

You could see that her snorting accuracy was wavering after the first couple of snorts.
I'd imagine she'd have quite a tolerance really. I mean when I've had a break, a line literally this big:
<-------->
Would mess me up nicely. Not to the point of K-hole ofcourse but I don't usually go for the hole.
After a very short while of constant use, tolerance rises *dramatically* and you end up going from lines as big as the one illustrated up there to large Coke-sized lines to get a similar effect.
If you keep using then eventually you'll be snorting half grams, grams etc etc etc.

And with the prominence of the stuff over there in the east I'd imagine there'd be a lot of people with large tolerances.


----------



## Vader

Are there any more reliable sources concerning this case? The article references only the video and mentions no specifics, and the video...is just a video.


----------



## ZzZzZ

Stupid people like this give drugs like ketamine a bad name. ridiculous, dumb.


----------



## kzorro

wow. That was a hell of a line. She had to have swallowed damn near all of that.


----------



## Tomer

That was disgusting to watch...what a line.


----------



## drug_mentor

Fuck me dead, she is one crazy/stupid bitch! That is the biggest line I have seen ever! I can't say I don't feel bad for her but this sort of thing is natural selection at its finest.


----------



## Swerlz

Jesus-fuckin-tap dancing-christ!!


----------



## PsiloSubNaut

That's a nice line of K!

She must have had a tolerance or wouldn't have made it through the first half...

Sign me up Uncle Sam!


----------



## Sustanon

I feel sorry for her loved ones, may she rest in peace. But anyone who snorts that much without thinking bout the consequences deserves to die.


----------



## jdizzle

I hope its not real. If it is, its just stupid and senseless. I felt like yelling at her to stop thru my laptop monitor.


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

I don't think this could be real. She'd pass the fuck out mid-line. Let alone stand and be cheery. And while even though K is good on the nose I couldn't even imagine the drips and how bad it would hurt. I call shens.


----------



## Dragynfyr

What's the real source on this, can it be trusted?  For fucks sake! That was epic if it was uncut, had to be at least a quarter! I have trouble getting .2 up my nose, it's just swells shut on me.. I hope this is a hoax


----------



## cookiemonster420

SHE WAS TAKEING THAT LINE FOR OVER A MINUTE AND A HALF!!!!!! I mean I know it called intoxication, but this is rediculouse. Theres always the possibility theres something cut in it and its just a lot of something else and little bit of ketamine. Although the video is probably real, nohing looking really repeated the backround music is playing the whole time and there really is no cuts. After a while you see her switch noses and if you watch a lot of is just pulled in and spilled out. Really is this what money does?
It would be cool to get a translation.

Dragynfyr people can do a lot if they really put thier mind to it.... dosn't always mean its a good idea though

Edit: found this I think its the same thing, but the article came out wierd. http://hk.news.yahoo.com/article/090824/3/dvd0.html and translated with google toolbar

"
(Sing Tao Daily    Report) YMCA of Hong Kong a popular north of drug abuseDisco    , It was rumored the U.S. girl crazy "Sok K" death event. The girl, the suspect was invited to challenge the "cord K" competition, will bar the platform piles "K powder" to straw ropes slowly into the nose, the last more than a dozen girls in the United States, "sportsman cord Girls" cheer, the earned 500 yuan "bonus", was called one night, "K after." Online news, spicy evening dance Hit the U.S. girl was suddenly collapsed and was later certified dead in hospital.

North of drug abuse, after the market was closed K

"Play of drugs? You Play Well played!" Was recently in the social networking site Facebook, there are Internet users publish a fashionably dressed, was about 17, the age of eight United States and girls, playing in a disco contest Sok K fragment. The two minute clip, the U.S. girls to coarse straw, a dozen friends in the crowd, the stage slowly to shop at the bar seemed to be about one meter K inhalation powder to make the nose, next to his friends constantly stir up trouble and eventually the United States Girls Most inhalation powder, 500 yuan on the spot to win, "to accept the award," Shi Hai assumed "V" word victory gestures, like a very coquettish.

Online news, the inhalation of a large number of K Tsai America girl, that evening, after K was sealed and subsequently beat violently hot sexy dance, but soon she onset of coma, his friends thought that she was "high Great stripped", and found She did not breathe, so be admitted to hospital, was certified dead.

YMCA of Hong Kong A fun, said the recent northwardShenzhen    Entertainment venues, have a friend who match the cable K fragments sent to him, the original claim that the United States and girl in Shenzhen nightclub K fragment has recently spread to become "poisonous green" hot topic, many people think America girls "too dumb" all of a sudden claim K powder too much, there are a lot of people only paid attention to teenage beauty and posture, but did not heard of the death of a friend of the cable K for self-examination.

Evangelical Lutheran tannoy director of the Center, said Liu Zhang, Sok K race fragment shows that some young people vulnerable to peer influence and atmosphere, many young people in such an environment and atmosphere, the first exit at any time K inhaled drug, it must be put in Identification begun to taste the drugs by our youth to make appropriate counseling. Liu also believes that some people may use cable K competition, the U.S. girls, "another of the map" and call upon the young girls to be careful to protect themselves.

"Sok K" a great legacy, apart from leading to confusion, paranoia, memory loss, but also can damage the brain cells, causing coma and death. Published last month, according to the Coroner's report, last year there were 143 deaths due to drug abuse, increased 19 percent over the previous year, the drugs have become the number one killer. Li people's
"


----------



## fiendwithoutaface

if that was real it was the craziest thing ive seen yet today


----------



## dankstersauce

less than 1/10 of that would have lasted me a weekend...if not longer.

^if it's real.


----------



## bit_pattern

Holy K-hole, Batman!!! 



			
				cookiemonster420;7590470  said:
			
		

> After a while you see her switch noses and if you watch a lot of is just pulled in and spilled out. Really is this what money does?
> "



Yes, has happened to me plenty of times


----------



## cookiemonster420

I was just stateing that as it shows that she was doing WAAAAAAAAAAY the fuck too much... her nose was barely accepting it.


----------



## jspun

> Online news, the inhalation of a large number of K Tsai America girl, that evening, after K was sealed and subsequently beat violently hot sexy dance, but soon she onset of coma, his friends thought that she was "high Great stripped", and found She did not breathe, so be admitted to hospital, was certified dead.
> 
> YMCA of Hong Kong A fun, said the recent northwardShenzhen Entertainment venues, have a friend who match the cable K fragments sent to him, the original claim that the United States and girl in Shenzhen nightclub K fragment has recently spread to become "poisonous green" hot topic, many people think America girls "too dumb" all of a sudden claim K powder too much, there are a lot of people only paid attention to teenage beauty and posture, but did not heard of the death of a friend of the cable K for self-examination.
> 
> Evangelical Lutheran tannoy director of the Center, said Liu Zhang, Sok K race fragment shows that some young people vulnerable to peer influence and atmosphere, many young people in such an environment and atmosphere, the first exit at any time K inhaled drug, it must be put in Identification begun to taste the drugs by our youth to make appropriate counseling. Liu also believes that some people may use cable K competition, the U.S. girls, "another of the map" and call upon the young girls to be careful to protect themselves.



This google translation is hillarious...it makes it sound like it was done by a Cantonese speaking English translator on K. What is the onset timeframe like for this drug. Even if she had an enourmous tolerance, when should we have started to notice it in her behavior- how long does it take to kick in intranasally? Havent self administered this drug but was given it once IV for surgery ( but got versed 1st- so dosesn't count- poor recall.)


----------



## lilczey

holy fuckin k hole robin.. da k mobile is made in china


----------



## Dr.DOB

You cannot fit a lethal dose of ketamine in your nose this article is bullshittttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## static_mind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRyC...E5F4095E1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8


----------



## pkt

It almost hurt to watch, how someone can be so stupid!


----------



## tihawaii808

damn K is so rare out here. its my DOC but there's just so little around iv only sampled a friends stash that came from Pakistan and once at lovefest in SF. had another friend who flew to china and said there was just blocks and blocks of it at some club she went to. maybe ill get lucky.......or fly off to china


----------



## bogdan_nad

Movie is very questionable,
 it is possible to snort lots of grams in such a few time? ...most likely not
People could be so stupid to take maybe 100 times or more the normal drug dose?  ...most likely not


----------



## kroozer_*

How the hell would she even be standing after doing half of that? She had a tough nose! 

It looks questionable to me as well.


----------



## skoat

Theres currently a wave of ketamine addiction among Hong Kong youth.  At prices often below 15 dollars US for a gram I can actually see how these situations could arise.

What a line.  RIP.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

aren't you holed within 2 minutes of a massive line like that?  I smell propaganda bull shit.  Has a toxicology report been issued with her case?


----------



## bogdan_nad

I can understand Ketamine addiction, as i mention in others thread, are a lots of problems with this substance in Romania.

But I’m sure that you must have an elephant trunk%) to snort huge amount of powders, physical is impossible.


----------



## nuke

jspun said:


> What is the onset timeframe like for this drug. Even if she had an enourmous tolerance, when should we have started to notice it in her behavior- how long does it take to kick in intranasally? Havent self administered this drug but was given it once IV for surgery ( but got versed 1st- so dosesn't count- poor recall.)



Usually it kicks in pretty fast, within a couple minutes.  I was fulling expecting her to fall flat on her face by the end of it.


----------



## vcxzvcxz

This was very disturbing to watch. :/


----------



## Public//Enemy

I'd say if your teLly going for it could be done..  You'd need a 3 gram a day habbit tho to hack puttin it up your nose..

Poor girl if this article is true. Can't see it being a hoax tbh.. 

She looks small, 10g could kill her.. 

Oh and yes plenty of people out there are stupid enough to take a hundread doses of a drug..


----------



## Bearlove

Seriously the people egging her on to take more and more should be charged with murder.  I would hope that a sober person would never ever attempt such a stupid stunt and the people around a stoned person would never let them try .  Sad times when somebody dies through a game!


----------



## askaboutme

> chinese  ﻿ to sniff K!



haha funny youtube comment


----------



## cookiemonster420

Erowid says it can take 5-15 minutes and I am sure someone determined enough I am sure they could stay sober for 90 seconds although at the end you can tell she is really starting to become fucked up.

Bearlove while I do agree society and peer pressure is a very very intense and usually stupid and damaging thing she was the only one who could make herself do it. It's not like someone can send a signal into her brain forceing her to (although the money is just about as close as you can get to it [free K is also tempting])

Really I wonder if anyone reads the comments people post.... everyones saying "wouldn't she fall flat on her face in two minutes" and no one realises that she was only going for a minute in a half.

\/You think the rest of the world is more civilized? remember where just animals who can think about eachother \/


----------



## theWorldWithin

Bearlove said:


> Seriously the people egging her on to take more and more should be charged with murder.  I would hope that a sober person would never ever attempt such a stupid stunt and the people around a stoned person would never let them try .  Sad times when somebody dies through a game!



It is sad that a moderator at BL would say something this foolish. Unethical yes, criminal no. She did it by her own accord, charging those people with murder would be a huge mistake. Everyone should be able to make their own decisions regarding use, peer pressure is not murder. 

As for this girl, she was clearly fucked up before the line. It would be no surprise if alcohol was also involved considering they were in a club. All very sad no matter how you spin it. As I have said many times before, ketamine is not as harmless as people try to depict it as. Doing that much is just plain stupid though, winner of the Darwin award this month.  But such a shame people video taped this death for fun, the Chinese are just so uncivilized as anyone who has been to Asia can attest to.


----------



## TheMatador

sooo sad, she looks like she has no idea what ketamine is, or what the correct dose is etc etc.
I bet she knew NOTHING of this drug, and it obviously got pushed on her via peer pressure, poor girl, bless her soul, she didnt even know what she was in for


----------



## TheMatador

theWorldWithin said:


> It is sad that a moderator at BL would say something this foolish.



Nah, its sad that you felt like you had to say something stupid like this
What he said was not foolish, *what he said was an opinion.*

End of story


----------



## askaboutme

she*


----------



## Vader

> What he said was not foolish, what he said was an opinion.


It's a foolish opinion. Murder is the crime of killing another person deliberately. What these people did was encourage a stupid person to continue doing the stupid things she was doing to herself. Calling them murderers erodes the meaning of that term.


----------



## 7zark7

Dr.DOB said:


> You cannot fit a lethal dose of ketamine in your nose this article is bullshittttttttttttttttttttttttttttt



That's what I first thought. The article also doesn't say if she died from poisoning or the effects of the drug (cardiac arrest, respiratory problems, etc.)

I am sure I figured out that you need about 15g of K in your body to get to LD50...


----------



## sdripper

theWorldWithin said:


> It is sad that a moderator at BL would say something this foolish. Unethical yes, criminal no. She did it by her own accord, charging those people with murder would be a huge mistake. Everyone should be able to make their own decisions regarding use, peer pressure is not murder.
> 
> As for this girl, she was clearly fucked up before the line. It would be no surprise if alcohol was also involved considering they were in a club. All very sad no matter how you spin it. As I have said many times before, ketamine is not as harmless as people try to depict it as. Doing that much is just plain stupid though, winner of the Darwin award this month.  But such a shame people video taped this death for fun, the Chinese are just so uncivilized as anyone who has been to Asia can attest to.



Bearlove's comment was cool

yours is stupid

rethink your logic idiot


----------



## Dragynfyr

ugh most of it would have had to have been absorbed through her lungs at that point don't you think? fuckin a...


----------



## 7zark7

Dragynfyr said:


> ugh most of it would have had to have been absorbed through her lungs at that point don't you think? fuckin a...



!?

Most of it, I guess, would end up in her stomach.


----------



## paddor

That is fucking nuts


----------



## Dragynfyr

7zark7 said:


> !?
> 
> Most of it, I guess, would end up in her stomach.



trying to contemplate what would happen once all the moist inner head surface area was covered... ugh, don't even wanna know.. 

has anyone found anything official in the media about this? I'm still rooting for hoax..


----------



## E-llusion

ZzZzZ said:


> Stupid people like this give drugs like ketamine a bad name. ridiculous, dumb.



Stupid people give ALL drugs a bad name


----------



## Tomer

Has anyone actually heard/known of someone dying from snorting a normal sized line?  Prob. not.

I'd venture to say this video is real.  There is a growing epidemic in that area of ketamine abuse, and you could see she was struggling after 1 or 2 snorts.  I think it looked pretty authentic.  It wasn't as if she blew right through the line.  Near the end, she was barely getting any of it.  It's pretty disgusting to watch.


----------



## JimLovesOxies

betchya it was sugar or flour lol. I'd tell 'em why snort when you could inject? 

BANG BANG BANG


----------



## theWorldWithin

sdripper said:


> Bearlove's comment was cool
> 
> yours is stupid
> 
> rethink your logic idiot



Awesome response.....not!

Please explain your logic then genius, I think it is fairly clear that no one intentionally took the girls life by cheering on a foolish act. Perhaps you need to look up the definition of murder since you are so damn intelligent. 

There is nothing cool about adding fuel to the fire of anti-drug legislation and a society wide attitude that users and those who associate with them are all worthless criminals, the exact stigma a murder charge would perpetuate.


----------



## sayHELL0

*whoa*

how terrible. 

some ppl said she looked like she didn't know what k was. i can assume she's had stuff up her nose before: a "line," if you can even call that ROPE a line, that is as long as what she was using is a HUGE red flag. why the hell would you compete in a contest like this? sure, she might not have considered what that much would do to her, but she had to know it wouldn't be GOOD. if you can charge a drunk driver w/ 2nd degree murder, then you should certainly be able to charge the eggers on with murder! peer pressure isn't murder, but when you KNOW she's going to end up dying?! someone had to recognize the consequences of her actions. who was the one that was sober enough to lay out this line anyway? wth. i hope this was a hoax. yikes.


----------



## cookiemonster420

/\/\Finnally someone who sounds like some sense. A drunk driver dosnt necissarilly choose to (although they do), but they choose to get themselves in a situation where they in the end chose to get drunk enough to not be able to make a thought about driving. The girl chose to snuff nothing else... I saw a funny comment in the youtuve video today for all the fake names "This storys real... Her name is Dum Phuc, google it!"


----------



## MrIbis

theotherside26 said:


> :Ketamine snorting contest? Now I have heard everything. Next thing will be a 2c-e snorting contest



I recently accidentally gave someone prolly 80~mg of 2ce in a line recently... mistaking the baggie to have been my leftover mephedrone... suffice to say, they came out of it alright and they had never experienced a psychedelic before


----------



## jb0nez

I just don't get it...ketamine is remarkably un-fun.


----------



## allalong

theotherside26 said:


> Next thing will be a 2c-e snorting contest



I've almost seen this. It wasn't quite a contest, but a girl who (in my opinion) had no business using psychedelics snorted perhaps 40mg, thinking that it was oxycodone, for reasons not entirely clear to me.

Edit: A previous poster seems to have experienced something remarkably similar. 2-Cx drugs are becoming more commonplace, it seems.


----------



## Pharcyde

theotherside26 said:


> :Ketamine snorting contest? Now I have heard everything. Next thing will be a 2c-e snorting contest




IDEA!!!

Plus the idea of a ketamine snorting contest is funny.  Well yeah nobody wins since everyone passes out


----------



## Jackal

I saw this video weeks and weeks ago. I understood it to be a hoax, from the info where I found it.

It was a video hosting site. Will try and dig it out.


----------



## Psilo707

She couldn't have actually died from the Ketamine itself, could she have? The LD-50 is much higher than even the amount she did. 10 grams is not enough to kill even a lightweight person, I believe. Do you think there was another drug cut in there?


----------



## drug_mentor

^ Real sorry to hear that mate! May your friend rest in peace.


----------



## Cornishman

What a crazy girl, such a waste....


----------



## ChinbarWhalloped

That was pretty sad to watch to be honest with you. 

If these people are having "K snorting contests", they are obviously experienced with the drug. How they can actually sit there and let someone do that is beyond me. Then again, she is quite clearly experienced with K herself if shes able to stand after that, hell I was surprised she didnt pass out half way though it.


----------



## pofacedhoe

theWorldWithin said:


> It is sad that a moderator at BL would say something this foolish. Unethical yes, criminal no. She did it by her own accord, charging those people with murder would be a huge mistake. Everyone should be able to make their own decisions regarding use, peer pressure is not murder.
> 
> As for this girl, she was clearly fucked up before the line. It would be no surprise if alcohol was also involved considering they were in a club. All very sad no matter how you spin it. As I have said many times before, ketamine is not as harmless as people try to depict it as. Doing that much is just plain stupid though, winner of the Darwin award this month.  But such a shame people video taped this death for fun, the Chinese are just so uncivilized as anyone who has been to Asia can attest to.



exactly

this is analogous to saying that a group of people urging a reckless man to jump off a building were murderers. they would not be murderers, twats maybe

people choose to do their own actions and they are their own behaviour. what you do you do of your own volition and suggestions are not the same as being forced at knife point


----------



## sdripper

theWorldWithin said:


> Awesome response.....not!
> 
> Please explain your logic then genius, I think it is fairly clear that no one intentionally took the girls life by cheering on a foolish act. Perhaps you need to look up the definition of murder since you are so damn intelligent.
> 
> There is nothing cool about adding fuel to the fire of anti-drug legislation and a society wide attitude that users and those who associate with them are all worthless criminals, the exact stigma a murder charge would perpetuate.





You the kind of idiot guy like the guy in the vid who is tidying up the line

she did it to herself?

its a mans world, and believe me its more so in asia

those guys surrounding her are  partialy responsible, they were egging her on, open your eyes. id put those dudes in the hospital in a heartbeat, but thats the kind of guy i am, obviously a lil ignorant bitch like you aren't.

i bet those dudes couldnt wait for her to fall into the hole so they could have their fun..you the same? ask yourself that

and if the Vid isn't real, my logic still holds water. k is epidemic atm in parts of china right? just imagine the things that happen to people in the hole



I could put your bitch ass in it's place more for sure, but no use   

rethink your logic worldwithin


----------



## basix

looks like a hoax to me


----------



## anarchogen

i dont trust anything after balloon boy


----------



## Jamshyd

Personally, I don't think you can fit enough Ketamine powder in a human nose, let alone absorb it, to have a lethal OD.

I say this girl either was on something else at the same time, or the drug wasn't ketamine at all.


----------



## cookiemonster420

Psilo707 said:


> She couldn't have actually died from the Ketamine itself, could she have? The LD-50 is much higher than even the amount she did. 10 grams is not enough to kill even a lightweight person, I believe. Do you think there was another drug cut in there?


I dont think they would cut it with another drug (being as they can claim ketamines ok cause docters use it) [than again all speculation] although I could see it being cut with something like sugar... hell mabey even smarties for flavor. Although as people said who knows what she had done or drank before? Also it looked like a pretty stressfull environment already it woulldn't surprise me if that set her over.

Also wanna add dosn't japanese yahoo count as "official media for the story" the dates match up


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

this is really fucked up...so many people who are only like 15 in my old village are doing K now - more than once...it's disgusting I try & tell people not to do it, but whatcan you do...


----------



## bighooter

what are you people on about saying she looks like she hasnt done ketamine before.

Most people when they first try ketamine arent smiling they feel horrible because it feels so wrong when your ego is destroyed.

She was definatly a ketamine addict, have any of you guys actually seen a K addict? whenever they take the substance they look super happy. 

Even when K heads are scoring the drug they look all excited and happy. 

Clueless idiots. BTW i know people where I live who could quite easily go through a quarter litre (12.5 grams) in a day and way more if they had more K available.

Ketamine tolerance is insane when you are using from the moment you wake up until the moment you go to sleep.

I have a mate who could probably sniff that line and still be standing. NO SHIT either. His body is fucked he's already been told if he carries on taking K he will die, but he still goes through grams and grams a day of IVing.


----------



## Jamshyd

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> this is really fucked up...so many people who are only like 15 in my old village are doing K now - more than once...it's disgusting I try & tell people not to do it, but whatcan you do...



You talk about it as though Ketamine is a poison or something...?


----------



## Tomer

LOL, Jam...put your love affair with Ketamine aside for the moment...let the children talk


----------



## pofacedhoe

ketamine when used too often can destroy your bladder-not so benign.

i cant stand the way i feel on it as i like drugs that enhance my feelings not remove them, but thats just personal taste. doing k all the time though is certainly unhealthy. moderate use is fine


----------



## 7zark7

pofacedhoe said:


> doing k all the time though is certainly unhealthy. moderate use is fine



Replace K with any other substance (paracetamol, salt, water, etc.) and the same still applies...


----------



## pofacedhoe

yeah but losing your bladder is more shit than say getting a chest infection from smoking too many bongs for a couple of years, or smoking heroin for years. or the many shit effects from drinking regular alcohol, or the mega beak shnozz from years of cocaine.

losing your bladder when young is gonna be offputting for anyone that you want to shag in years to come- "just dont squeeze too hard or wee will be drenched in oui!"

its just how minging colostomy solutions are-thats what gets to me about it


----------



## rollin_stoned

could somebody find another video of this or at least a picture of the line she did......i'm very interested now


----------



## Dr.DOB

Dr.DOB said:


> You cannot fit a lethal dose of ketamine in your nose this article is bullshittttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


It takes 18 grams to kill a 100 pound person.


----------



## Dragynfyr

^w/o alcohol complications


----------



## rollin_stoned

how are people able to watch the video? were all of the videos of this removed?


----------



## theWorldWithin

sdripper said:


> You the kind of idiot guy like the guy in the vid who is tidying up the line
> 
> she did it to herself?
> 
> its a mans world, and believe me its more so in asia
> 
> those guys surrounding her are  partialy responsible, they were egging her on, open your eyes. id put those dudes in the hospital in a heartbeat, but thats the kind of guy i am, obviously a lil ignorant bitch like you aren't.
> 
> i bet those dudes couldnt wait for her to fall into the hole so they could have their fun..you the same? ask yourself that
> 
> and if the Vid isn't real, my logic still holds water. k is epidemic atm in parts of china right? just imagine the things that happen to people in the hole
> 
> 
> 
> I could put your bitch ass in it's place more for sure, but no use
> 
> rethink your logic worldwithin



oww woooow! Big tough guy on the internet has me all scared and shaking. If you are so tough what are you doing wasting time writing nonsense on the internet. Go "put someone in their place" hard ass, but we both know the only thing you are doing tonight is smoking pot and jacking off to porn.

By the way, I don't need any cultural lesson on Asia's gender roles. I have lived there. Now go spread your propaganda elsewhere child.


----------



## anarchogen

mayng derr b som tuff crackaz up in hurr sheiht yadadadamean?


----------



## sdripper

theWorldWithin said:


> oww woooow! Big tough guy on the internet has me all scared and shaking. If you are so tough what are you doing wasting time writing nonsense on the internet. Go "put someone in their place" hard ass, but we both know the only thing you are doing tonight is smoking pot and jacking off to porn.
> 
> By the way, I don't need any cultural lesson on Asia's gender roles. I have lived there. Now go spread your propaganda elsewhere child.



aww fail. shut up

listen to yourself then, you generalized the entire China continent , and that just one of the stupid things you said.  lesson on asia? hardly , was just info pertainning to my comment

you think im tuff?? cool! i had no idea one would interpret black text on white back that way, i hope you are not too scared

just dont type any more ignorant things, ok? wouldnt want to put you in your place any more than necessary


----------



## Dragynfyr

can anyone find a link for this video that still works? lol I'm doin bumps with some friends and wanted to show them =p


----------



## puckboy

Only time I've had ketamine was on speed in a bathroom of a nightclub.  Friend shouted me like a coke-sized 'bump' and it effected me quite alot.  Amphetamines + ketamine + heavy DnB, was awesome. 

I don't understand how this girl was doing lines that big and remaining concious.


----------



## versd

i had to look for a while but here is a link
the video is embedded so please wait for the page to load before you can view it. 

http://thedarkside.hk/2009/08/25/hong-kong-girl-snorts-herself-to-death/


----------



## ColtDan

link has been removed i think,

http://news.asiantown.net/read/11819.html

link to the video there.


that is disgusting. what an idiot


----------



## Jamshyd

pofacedhoe said:


> ketamine when used too often can destroy your bladder-not so benign.


Source?

Ketamine abuse can increase risk of bladder infection - proper wording. 

"Ketamine when used too often can destroy your bladder" - eh, I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Bavanai

natural selection taking its course, nothing out of the ordinary.


Jamshyd said:


> You talk about it as though Ketamine is a poison or something...?


You obviously haven't met a REAL ketamine addict to see what that drug does to people. Let me put it this way: i'd prefer the company of a meth fiend rather than that of a k-head.

How do you think it feels when you're out in the street with your average k-addicted aquitance, talk to her and suddenly, without warning she simply FALLS. Her feet became jello and she collapsed. She got up, then told me "don't worry, this happens all the time to me". Another incident was trying to talk to her something serious while she was high on K. Something that would've taken 1 minute to discuse took 1 hour. Why 1 hour? When she started coming back to reality, she went to the bathroom, i though to pee. No, she went to inject another 110 mg (the plunger almost comes off of the syringe when she fixes her shot), KNOWING she had business to do with me.

And that's only one k-fiend. I knew many more. Luckly I stopped meeting with these people, because most are backstabbing, unreliable, paranoid fuckups.

Ketamine is interesting, done using your head, unabused, capable of many beautiful things. Once you're addicted, FU you're a loser that should have his testicles surgically removed.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ You obviously don't know me enough to make this assumption.

I have known people who IVed a vial or two  PER DAY. 

Yet, they both actually managed to keep jobs. Yes, they were nutty in th head, but they were still functional.

That said, extreme Ketamine addiction, like extreme sugar addiction or extreme TV addiction, can have its negative consequences. 

But we cannot judge a drug by the stupidity of those who abuse it.


----------



## drug_mentor

Jamshyd said:


> But we cannot judge a drug by the stupidity of those who abuse it.



QFT! ALOT of people need to learn this it seems.


----------



## shith3ad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUmVd4RQZCo

lol


----------



## :{ d. }:

I wonder if the Chinese use ketamine to enhance their Tao majickz...


----------



## slimvictor

Jamshyd said:


> That said, extreme Ketamine addiction, like extreme sugar addiction or extreme TV addiction, can have its negative consequences.
> 
> But we cannot judge a drug by the stupidity of those who abuse it.



I love this quote! 
I find sugar addiction and TV addiction to be extremely serious.
I do not indulge in either, personally, and do not permit my children to eat sugar or watch TV.
(I don't let them use Ket either, but once they grow up, they might decide to try any of these things...)

(I would personally prefer them to become addicted to weed and psychedelics, for example, than sugar and TV, or alcohol and tobacco.)

With respect to the second of Jam's fine quotes, a lot of EXTREME stupidity can be attributed to those who abuse alcohol, and tobacco.
Knowingly ingesting something such as tobacco that is known to cause cancer?
Ridiculous. But real.


----------



## renton1453

that is way beyond reality


----------



## Roger&Me

If you're using one of the safest drugs known to mankind (ketamine), and you _still_ manage to kill yourself with it...

Well, I simply don't know how to comment on that kind of situation...

What is there to say?


----------



## Roger&Me

slimvictor said:


> Knowingly ingesting something such as tobacco that is known to cause cancer?
> Ridiculous. But real.



Meh, at least I know how I'm probably gunna die....

That's more than you can say for yourself, non-smoker! :D Muhahahaha!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

What in the hell were they thinking? That line of k was at LEAST 10 feet long! They were making the girl even go back and snort parts that didn't make it up her nose. They had to have known that would most likely kill her.


----------



## Crankinit

> If you're using one of the safest drugs known to mankind (ketamine), and you still manage to kill yourself with it...



Oh come on, I love K as much as the next guy, but it's fairly addictive and does horrible things to your body when abused chronically. It's hardly 'one of the safest drugs known to mankind.'


----------



## MK3Y2K

I<3 tabs said:


> She should've mailed me the leftovers



 hahaha 

 I cant believe this. a  damn contest, that's romantic . 
poor little girl.


----------



## 7zark7

Crankinit said:


> Oh come on, I love K as much as the next guy, but it's fairly addictive and does horrible things to your body when abused chronically. It's hardly 'one of the safest drugs known to mankind.'



Ketamine is not physically addictive and even if you consume huge amounts over a long period of time, the only thing that it can do physically to your body is damage your bladder - and the jury is still out on that as it seems some people are predisposed to it or it's only certain 'types' of K. I'm sure there are reports of people (John Lilly?) using it daily for a year without any long-term side-effects or withdrawals.

It's considered relatively 'safe' because it has such as wide dose margin. It's virtually impossible to overdose on. You could, for example, take 10x the required dose of ketamine and be physically fine - could you say the same about paracetamol (acetaminophen)? Not only that, it is also given to children and the elderly as well as accident victims.

Finally, regarding neurotoxicity: http://www.drugscope.org.uk/resources/mediaguide/neuroscientific:  "Cigarettes, which have only weak mental effects, are amongst the most physically harmful (they damage the brain by dramatically increasing the risk of stroke in the long term) while LSD and ketamine, which produce profoundly altered states of being, have perhaps the least lasting effects upon the human brain."


----------



## hamhurricane

is there another source for the video? it was, unfortunately, taken off of youtube.


----------



## puckboy

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> http://www.talkingdrugs.org/hong-kong-girl-dies-after-ketamine-snorting-contest#
> (news article link)



Try this link.


----------



## Bomboclat

This is almost a year old, so forgive me if the link doesnt work anymore....


----------



## poundinG FISts

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> This is almost a year old, so forgive me if the link doesnt work anymore....



This one still works http://news.asiantown.net/read/11819.html


----------



## User Name Here

Roger&Me said:


> If you're using one of the safest drugs known to mankind (ketamine), and you _still_ manage to kill yourself with it...
> 
> Well, I simply don't know how to comment on that kind of situation...
> 
> What is there to say?



I haven't read through all five pages but I'm willing to bet that she had no idea what she was doing; that she knew little--if anything--about the drug she was taking. It sounds like something a completely naive first-timer would do. Perhaps she felt pressured into sort of proving herself in a group of her friends who may have been users. It just doesn't make sense that someone would snort that much K unless that person has no idea what they're doing. Stupid, yes, but some of the things said on the first page were rather harsh.


----------



## Jamshyd

slimvictor said:


> I love this quote!
> I find sugar addiction and TV addiction to be extremely serious.
> I do not indulge in either, personally, and do not permit my children to eat sugar or watch TV.
> (I don't let them use Ket either, but once they grow up, they might decide to try any of these things...)
> 
> (I would personally prefer them to become addicted to weed and psychedelics, for example, than sugar and TV, or alcohol and tobacco.)
> 
> With respect to the second of Jam's fine quotes, a lot of EXTREME stupidity can be attributed to those who abuse alcohol, and tobacco.
> Knowingly ingesting something such as tobacco that is known to cause cancer?
> Ridiculous. But real.



Thanks for the kind words .

I am still not convinced anyone can actually fit enough K in one's nose to lethally overdose.

One possibility (perhaps?) is that she got too much powder in her _lungs_, and suffocated. In that case the damage would be physical and have nothing to do with Ketamine. It is still unnecessary bad press for a drug that has so much unexplored medical potential.


----------



## Dragynfyr

Jamshyd said:


> Thanks for the kind words .
> 
> I am still not convinced anyone can actually fit enough K in one's nose to lethally overdose.
> 
> One possibility (perhaps?) is that she got too much powder in her _lungs_, and suffocated. In that case the damage would be physical and have nothing to do with Ketamine. It is still unnecessary bad press for a drug that has so much unexplored medical potential.



THANK YOU for saying that, I got shot down earlier in the thread for suggesting a lot of the powder must have ended up in her lungs

If this video does ever disappear from the net (ptff ya right) let me know, I saved a hard copy when it first showed up and I can upload it any time.


----------



## queenbee1127

Glad this thread got bumped. 

The first time I watched this video I almost vomited but it's sort of like a car accident, you just have to keep watching. 

This girl is quite a fucking moron but at the same time, with friends like that who needs enemies? Even if it wasn't the toxicity of the Ket that killed her, I imagine the K hole would be so deep, intense and long lasting that you would want to kill yourself.


----------



## happyland

this is so sad..may she R.I.P.


----------



## Sp33dy

Wow...what a waste :/ These are the types of things that give drugs a really bad name. Poor girl... what an insane amount of powder to inhale through the nose. Peer pressure at its finest.


----------



## :{ d. }:

poundinG FISts said:


> This one still works http://news.asiantown.net/read/11819.html



Holy fucking shit how many feet was that line!?


----------



## Jamshyd

^ I just watched that video. What a fucking waste, I could have used that amount of K to medicate for a month :/

Yeah I wish someone with good medical knowledge would explain if it is possible that so much powder would cause some kind of pulmonary issue. I mean, where DID all this powder go? Certainly not in her sinuses...


----------



## discopupils

how could she do that and not think for a second that that would lead to inevitable death


----------



## Moredopamine

That's worse than intra-rectal beer 'chugging' contests.

Also, what does one do at a party while in a massive khole? Get raped?


----------



## headdah

that is a nice video  reminds me of my k days haha. kidneys in forever bad shape due to it.

i know some guys back in the day could easy do a ball of keta snorted in 1 or 2lines straight after the first line.  

I also do not think she died from this


----------



## Crankinit

7zark7 said:


> Ketamine is not physically addictive and even if you consume huge amounts over a long period of time, the only thing that it can do physically to your body is damage your bladder - and the jury is still out on that as it seems some people are predisposed to it or it's only certain 'types' of K. I'm sure there are reports of people (John Lilly?) using it daily for a year without any long-term side-effects or withdrawals.
> 
> It's considered relatively 'safe' because it has such as wide dose margin. It's virtually impossible to overdose on. You could, for example, take 10x the required dose of ketamine and be physically fine - could you say the same about paracetamol (acetaminophen)? Not only that, it is also given to children and the elderly as well as accident victims.
> 
> Finally, regarding neurotoxicity: http://www.drugscope.org.uk/resources/mediaguide/neuroscientific:  "Cigarettes, which have only weak mental effects, are amongst the most physically harmful (they damage the brain by dramatically increasing the risk of stroke in the long term) while LSD and ketamine, which produce profoundly altered states of being, have perhaps the least lasting effects upon the human brain."



No you can't develop a physical dependance to it, but you can't develop a physical dependance on cocaine or methamphetamine, but nobody would argue that they aren't addictive.

As for the bladder damage, the only people who would claim the jury is out there are the same ones who would claim that MDMA neurotoxicity is still unproven, or some equally self-deluding crap spewed to justify ones own drug abuse. You're right that it's very hard to fatally OD on (by itself), but that's hardly the sole measure of safety.

Not that I have anything against K. Like I said, it's one of my favourite drugs, and if it was still available in my city I'd be a regular user, but that's no reason to ignore the potential dangers.

As for the video, I doubt she died from the K alone, as has been said you'd pass out or clog your nose up long before you snort enough K to die. It's possible she was using other drugs concurrently though, if she'd been drinking heavily, or using other CNS depressants, it could happen.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i had no idea you could even snort that much, surely your nose/throat would just get blocked up, or you'd be in too much pain? i think she must have been pretty fucked up to do this in the first place.


----------



## jspun

Have we established this is real an not a ruse from the propaganda ministry of the PRC yet to show the harm of drugs?


----------



## xtcnation

That made me cringe watching that. Poor girl. Anyone who does that is asking for disaster!


----------



## lostNfound

That was ridiculous, it was a probably a line of glucose or sugar.

Just dumb regardless. Dumb. Dumb. Dumb, stupid.

Idiotic behaviour.


----------



## Phoebus

that thing looks like a road marking


----------



## mattnotrik

at what point did that girl not think that she would not end up in hospital or in a serious condition?

even 1/4 gram line and id be in the largest hole that i dont think id get out of for a long time.


----------



## EEhouseEE

For people saying she didnt know what she was doing and that it was her first time.....how the hell is somone gonna snort that much k their first time, she obviously had a huge tolerance or else she would burned her nose too much to continue.


----------



## Mora Fiend

Wow this thread is ancient and it got bumped I love it.

I highly doubt it was her first time snorting Ketamine, and if it was it's her own damn fault for not researching the chemical that she snorted an heroicly epic ammount of.

Im not saying she deserved to die, noone deserves to die just because they're doing drugs, but have some goddamn common sense man cmon, who in their right mind would do that?


----------



## Ph0r.W3-R-m4ny

lots of people ripped on someone in this thread earlier for suggesting most of the powder must have ended up in her lungs. As far as I can tell, that is totally accurate is it not?


----------



## molly897

unbelievable. if that was a coke snorting contest sure but you're snorting a fucking psychedelic that will bring you to ego death and in her case actual death :/


----------



## vibrancy3

I am just astonished at how someone could snort 10g of K in a line (so loco) 

For some reason out of all the menacing, outrageous shit i have viewed on the www, this video always stands out....


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

nice resurrection

call the president. this one's outta control.

seriously though that's a ridiculous amount of just about every drug to take, especially intranasally


----------



## Mr D Matukas

Jesus!, Just watched the video, and the line is absolutely massive, a line of that size made of any drug would probably make you OD!!


----------



## cj

I have real doubts about the legitamicy of this.


----------



## vibrancy3

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> nice resurrection



Thankx man, an old bl m8 of mine showed me this and wanted a few newcomers to witness it. 

Wish i was at that party and in that girls bed lol....


----------



## slimvictor

vibrancy3 said:


> Wish i was at that party and in that girls bed lol....



WTF? 
So you could fuck her convulsing, gasping body as life was slipping away from her?
So you could add rape to accidental overdose death on the list of her problems that day?
So you could search for the boundary between rape and necrophilia?
Sicko.


----------



## Portillo

Abuse drugs and pay the consequences.


----------



## opi8

Fuck me. That line. Fuck.


----------



## 20max10

molly897 said:


> unbelievable. if that was a coke snorting contest sure



that would be a fucking heart attack waiting to happen wouldnt it? Id think it would be safer to do a heroic dose of ket rather than coke


----------



## poledriver

silly.


----------



## rickolasnice

slimvictor said:


> WTF?
> So you could fuck her convulsing, gasping body as life was slipping away from her?
> So you could add rape to accidental overdose death on the list of her problems that day?
> So you could search for the boundary between rape and necrophilia?
> Sicko.



Seriously vibrancy.. wtf?


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

seen those. seen some phat ass lines. and then there was the 2ce+2cb mix sniffing session. Some of my old associates are total fucking retards.





theotherside said:


> :Ketamine snorting contest? Now I have heard everything. Next thing will be a 2c-e snorting contest



This girl deserved what she got. What a stupid fucking idea.


----------



## 23536

necrophilia is ok if it's consensual


----------



## redredred

Seen the same video ages ago on a different website, although it said it was cocaine.


----------



## rickolasnice

23536 said:


> necrophilia is ok if it's consensual



And we all know that not saying no is the same thing as saying yes


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Morpheus19 said:


> Honestly, I almost cried watching this video. Watching the video, knowing that this girl later died, made me feel so sorry for her. In addition to that,watching this video felt like a weird kind of voyeurism. At least the first impulse to watch was. It's somewhat odd to watch a video from a young girl basically killing herself. That sheds also a light on us, namely that somewhere in our psyche we have a similar interest in watching  a girl snorting the biggest line in history of drug consumption, just like her peer group show in the video.
> 
> Nobody knows what makes someone behave like this. It's just wrong to assume human beings a free in their decisions. You can clearly tell that she's trying to receive credit from her peer group. You can almost feel it in every move that she makes (e.g the peace-sign in the end). Someone who thinks it is necessary to engage in such an act of pure self-destruction for being loved did almost certainly experienced shit in his life. Trust me on that.



I highly agree.

Same goes with binge drinking here in the US and in europe.

People know good and well that shit in certain amounts equals poison, but yet we yell: Chug, chug,chug!!!

This concludes in jimmy dying of a full blown cardiorespiratory collapse for no fucking reason at the hands of a group of assholes entertainment.


----------



## DiMiTri89

damn...ive done 500+ in a dose and i thought i was a boss, i just got emasculated by a litte asain girl...


----------



## neversickanymore

died of stupidity.. not drugs


----------



## choco1ate

i wonder what the experience was like pre-death. mite b cool


----------



## j.valentino

Look When She Looks Up to The Camera the Second Time about 3/4 of the Way.. (First Being as the Video Starts) Her Pupils Are HUGE.! She Was Definitely Already Feeling It. & As Mentioned Above, Her Accuracy Fell Off. Her Hair Took More Than She Did. Rip But Damn Girl, Wtf Were You Thinking. Peer Pressure Was A Factor Also


----------



## Erikmen

neversickanymore said:


> died of stupidity.. not drugs



Incredible!


----------



## Einsteiin

nuke said:


> That must be at least 10 grams of ketamine.  Geez.  I can't even move after a eighth of a gram intranasal.



Yea same here sounds crazy don't it.


----------



## MushroomRyder25

I honestly remember the day this thread was posted because I watched the video.  I get a kick out of how often this is bumped.


----------



## Bomboclat

MushroomRyder25 said:


> I honestly remember the day this thread was posted because I watched the video.  I get a kick out of how often this is bumped.



Me too


----------



## DonPig

Like Bill Hicks said "Oh we've lost an asshole! Do you really mind?"


----------



## slimvictor

^ When Bill Hicks says it, it seems funny, but when you say it in this context, you sound cruel and callous. 
Do you have any human empathy for people who are somehow less enlightened and amazing than you are?

People make mistakes.  Young people typically think that they are immortal, so their mistakes can be extreme. 
The drug war makes honest and effective drug education essentially impossible.  All of this together makes for a difficult and dangerous situation. 

This girl was uneducated, already fucked up on drugs, and made a terrible mistake. 
I fail to see how this makes her an "asshole" in any way. 
Instead, maybe you can try to imagine how her friends and family must have suffered terribly due to her death.


----------



## queenbee1127

This girls not an asshole, but she's a god damn idiot. 

I remember when this video was posted originally, too, and I watched it over and over just thinking to myself "how can somebody be so fucking stupid!?" Yes, maybe she was uneducated about ketamine, but why on earth would you rail a rope of K like that if you knew nothing about it? Wouldn't logic reason that you would take a little bump and test it out?


----------

